# SAS Festplatte auf USB Adapter?



## oxypro (25. Februar 2019)

Guten Tag 

Ich habe mir aus Versehen eine 12TB SAS Festplatte gebraucht gekauft, da diese sehr günstig war...
Leider wusste ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht was SAS ist und, dass es so etwas Überhaupt gibt.^^

Habe einen SATA zu USB Adapter, den ich schon lange, ohne Probleme, für meine 8TB Platte verwende.
CSL - USB 3.0 zu SATA Adapter/Konverter UASP fuer: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Als ich merkte, dass der Stecker nicht passt habe ich im Internet gesucht und gesehen, dass ich eine SAS Platte gekauft habe.
Um mir Abhilfe zu schaffen habe ich mir dann so einen SAS to SATA Adapter gekauft.
CY SFF-8482 SAS 22-Pin zu 7 Pin + 15 Pin SATA Festplatte RAID Adapter mit 15 Pin Power Port: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Der funktioniert leider nicht...
Also PC->USB->SATA->SAS->Seagate Exos X X12 12TB

Seagate EXOS X12 12 TB, Festplatte SAS 12 Gb'/'s, 3,5

Die Festplatte startet nicht einmal, so als würde sie keinen Strom bekommen.

Was soll ich nun machen um die Platte noch als normale SATA HDD verwenden zu können, gibt es eine Möglichkeit?
Wieso Funktioniert es mit dem Adapter nicht?

LG


----------



## dekay55 (25. Februar 2019)

Gibt keine Möglichkeit, Das kann ich dir zu  100% sagen weil ich 2 Server mit jeweils 9 SAS Platten und eine Shelf mit 15 SAS Platten, und in der Shelf hab ich z.b 5 "Normale" Server SATA Platten ( Seagate Constellation ) die aber mit ner speziellen Firmware auf dem SAS Controller laufen, mit dieser Firmware sind die Platten aber nicht mehr Lauffähig an einem SATA Controller. 

Du kannst ne SATA Platte mit spezieller Firmware an SAS Controller laufen lassen, das geht, du kannst aber keine SAS Platte an  nem SATA Controller laufen lassen, der SAS  Unterstützt nach wie vor das SATA Protokoll dazu müssen aber auch die Platten mit  ner SAS Firmware ausgestattet werden. 
Umgedreht kannst du aber keine SAS am SATA Betreiben weil kein SATA Controller mit dem SAS Protokoll was anfangen kann. 


Außerdem sei Froh, die Platte wird so Tierisch Laut und Heiß werden das du im PC nix mit anfangen kannst, ich seh ja was mein SAN '/ SAS System macht, ich hab zwar 15000er Platten aber die Lahmen 7200er Versionen sind auch nicht  grad Leise und Kühl ( im übrigen auch der Grund warum die Platte so billig ist, es ist halt ne lahme 7200er Platte.  SAS ist eigentlich schon gut schnell ( im vergleich 8 SAS 15000er Platten im Raid sind schneller als manch billige SSD außer in den Zugriffszeiten )


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Februar 2019)

oxypro schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun machen


Verkauf die Platte.
Da bekommst Du zwei 8TB SATA Platten für.


----------



## oxypro (25. Februar 2019)

Oh Mann.... dann muss ich wieder verkaufen…. hoffentlich braucht so etwas überhaupt jemand…

Ja 2x8TB wären günstiger, ich brauche aber 12TB am Stück…

Danke und LG


----------



## dekay55 (26. Februar 2019)

Naja im Server bereich wirste die eher Los mit viel Glück, mir würde die z.b aber auch nichts bringen meine Server nehmen nur 2.5" SAS Platten zumal ich nur mit Raid 10 und Raid 50 Arbeite und dann mindestens 6 Baugleiche Platten brauch. Nen SAS macht auch nicht wirklich sinn ohne RAID und mit 7200er Platten eigentlich eh nicht. 


Btw wenn du 12Gb am Stück brauchst, dann mach doch einfach aus 2 Festplatten ein Partition, unter Windows 10 ist das doch ne Leichtigkeit über die Datenträger Verwaltung, Rechtsklick auf die Partiton und auf Volumen Erweitern gehen dann kannst du der Partition Freien Speicher von jeder beliebigen Unpartitionierten Platte in deinem System zuweisen und die Partition z.b über 2 8TB Platten verteilen und du hast deine 16TB. 
Oder du machst nen Raid 0 dann fügst du auch zwei 8TB Platten zu  einer Großen 16TB Platte zusammen. 
Was halt in Kauf nehmen musst ist die Doppelte Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit die du hast mit 2 Platten statt mit einer Platte. 
Wobei ich Persönlich in 25 Jahren einmal nen Datenverlust hatte weil ne 540Mb Festplatte Kaputt ging, und einmal weil ich Leichtsinnigerweise eine damalige IBM Deskstar DTLA Platte benutzt hab die auch den Spitznamen "Deathstar" hatten da die durch nen Designfehler reihenweise verreckt sind. 

Vor 2 Jahren hab ich ne alte Datenschleuder eingemottet, darin liefen noch meine ersten Samsung Spinpoint P80 Platten mit 160gb im Raid, bis dahin hatten die 14 Jahre schon runter und über 100000 Betriebsstunden und sie Leben noch obwohl die mindestens in 8 Verschiedenen Rechnern bei mir Verbaut wurden. Allerdings hab ich hier auch 10 Kaputte Platten liegen von meinen Kunden ( Seagate und Western Digital ) 

Worauf ich hinaus will, wenn dir deine Daten lieb sind, dann kauf nicht wild die Billigste Platte die du bekommen kannst, sondern kauf die Beste, das minimiert die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit schon ungemein, den die ganzen Datenverluste die ich bei meinen Kunden miterlebt habe sind immer billigste Festplatten gewesen die nie nen guten Ruf hatten oder solche aus Komplett PC´s.

Achja Samsung Festplatten gibt es ja nicht mehr, die Technik von Samsung lebt aber bei Seagate weiter


----------



## Quat (27. Februar 2019)

Ein weiterer Ansatz wär; bau dir einen SAS-Controller ein.
Ok, je nach System kastrierst du damit deine Grafikleistung, nicht so viel aber merkbar.
Hier fliegen irgendwo ein Siemens und ein HP rum.
Ok Scherz beiseite!:

dekay55 schreibt über das Verbinden zweier Platten mittels Datenträgerverwaltung.
Das ist wirklich sehr einfach, ABER;
Kann ich nur abraten! Das geht nur mit dynamischen Datenträgern und in diesem speziellen Fall würde aus dem dynamischen Datenträger, ein übergreifender dynamischer Datenträger.
Klingt erstmal nicht so schlimm, hat aber einen gewaltigen Pferdefuß.
Dieser Datenträger kann dann nur noch von diesem einen Windows benutzt werden.
Platten mal schnell wo anders anschließen, Pustekuchen!
Windows im Arsch, mal schnell neu aufsetzen und weiter gehts, Pustekuchen!
Übergreifende Dynamische Datenträger kann man, soweit ich weiß, nicht in anderen System mounten.
dekay55 schreibt aber auch von RAID. (genau enommen ist das Oben schon ein RAID, ein JBOD)
Das ist wirklich ein guter Ansatz! Nur würd ich das - ausdrücklich ich - den Controller auf dem Board machen lassen, auf keinen Fall aber Windows. Weil auch hier gilt; Windows Sofware-RAID, also zwei oder mehr Festplatten bzw. SSDs, nur mit übergreifendem dynamischem Datenträgern.
Wohingegen RAIDs von Festplatten-Controllern zumindest mit ähnlichen System kompatibel sind, also ganz grob, RAIDs von Intel-Onboardcontrollern sind mit allen Intel-Onboardcontroller der letzten (ca.) 15 Jahre kompatibel. (Nur zu Anmerkung: RAIDs von AMD- oder Intel Onboardcontrollern sind auch Software-RAIDs.)


----------



## oxypro (6. März 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Naja im Server bereich wirste die eher Los mit viel Glück, mir würde die z.b aber auch nichts bringen meine Server nehmen nur 2.5" SAS Platten zumal ich nur mit Raid 10 und Raid 50 Arbeite und dann mindestens 6 Baugleiche Platten brauch. Nen SAS macht auch nicht wirklich sinn ohne RAID und mit 7200er Platten eigentlich eh nicht.


Habe die Platte jetzt um 180€ an eine Firma verkauft, also 30€ Verlust…
Und wieder eine 12TB Platte um 250€ gekauft, diesmal aber SATA ^^



dekay55 schrieb:


> Btw wenn du 12Gb am Stück brauchst, dann mach doch einfach aus 2 Festplatten ein Partition, unter Windows 10 ist das doch ne Leichtigkeit über die Datenträger Verwaltung, Rechtsklick auf die Partiton und auf Volumen Erweitern gehen dann kannst du der Partition Freien Speicher von jeder beliebigen Unpartitionierten Platte in deinem System zuweisen und die Partition z.b über 2 8TB Platten verteilen und du hast deine 16TB.
> Oder du machst nen Raid 0 dann fügst du auch zwei 8TB Platten zu  einer Großen 16TB Platte zusammen.
> Was halt in Kauf nehmen musst ist die Doppelte Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit die du hast mit 2 Platten statt mit einer Platte.


Ich nutze die Platte extern als Sicherungsspeicher für gopro Videos die ich nach der Bearbeitung eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich brauche aber, aus meiner Sicht, schade drum ist wenn ich sie einfach lösche :/
Es wäre jetzt nicht der Untergang wen die Videos weg sind ich speichere sie nur wenn es günstig ist.
Die Platte wird auch so gut wie nie bewegt und sehr selten eingeschaltet, Temperatur auch immer gleich, sollte also schon sehr lange halten und bei mir ist bis jetzt noch nie eine Platte kaputt gegangen….



dekay55 schrieb:


> Worauf ich hinaus will, wenn dir deine Daten lieb sind, dann kauf nicht wild die Billigste Platte die du bekommen kannst, sondern kauf die Beste, das minimiert die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit schon ungemein, den die ganzen Datenverluste die ich bei meinen Kunden miterlebt habe sind immer billigste Festplatten gewesen die nie nen guten Ruf hatten oder solche aus Komplett PC´s.
> Achja Samsung Festplatten gibt es ja nicht mehr, die Technik von Samsung lebt aber bei Seagate weiter


Wie kann man Datenverlust vorhersehen (Programm) oder verhindern, im schlimmsten Fall reparieren?
In den meisten Fällen ist ja nur die Mechanik kaputt oder?
Wie oft sollte man Platten austauschen?



Quat schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Ansatz wär; bau dir einen SAS-Controller ein.
> Ok, je nach System kastrierst du damit deine Grafikleistung, nicht so viel aber merkbar.
> Hier fliegen irgendwo ein Siemens und ein HP rum.
> Ok Scherz beiseite!:


Brauche die Platte extern...
Hätte aber eine 1080ti zu bieten 
Galerie: PC neu 2018 - abload.de
Möchte auf eine GTX 1080Ti aufrüsten


----------



## dekay55 (6. März 2019)

Oh das kenn ich mit den Videos, da kann am Tag mal gern 50gb dazu kommen, bin genauso was das angeht. 

Backups auf Externen Festplatten ist allerdings eigentlich ein NoGo, aus nem einfachen  Grund : 

ich hatte mal nen Kunden der dachte sich auch er macht seinen Firmenbackup auf ne Externe Festplatte, is ja ganz praktisch und kann nix passieren, bis der Tag X gekommen ist und die Platte runtergefallen ist und damit war der Datensatz von 2 Jahren zerstört. 

Datenverlust vorhersehen, naja der einzige Indiz den  du bekommen kannst ist das richtige Interpretieren der SMART Werte von der Festplatte, bsp. mein SAS Raid überprüft kontinuierlich die Smartwerte, und sobald ein Wert in den Grenzbereich geht bekomme ich von der Hardware eine Fehlermeldung auf das Display vom Server, kurz gesagt das wird komplett Hardwareseitig geregelt absolut unabhängig vom Betriebssystem, das geht sogar soweit das ne Verdächtige Platte aus dem Raid ausgeschlossen  wird um Datenverluste vorzubeugen. Solche Controller sind aber eben nicht ganz günstig, wie schon angesprochen eine recht günstige alternative ist aus den Dell Servern ein PERC Controller zu nehmen, die Firmware zu flashen und hoffen  und beten das dein Chipsatz vom Mainboard mit dem Controller Harmoniert. 

Software seitig ist mir nix bekannt, selbst die bekannten Tools wie HDTune oder Chrystaldisk interpretieren die Smartwerte komplett unterschiedlich, hier hilft eigentlich nur sein System aufmerksam zu beobachten, nen Festplatten ausfall vorallem durch Verschleis macht sich oftmals damit bemerkbar das die Platte nichtmal annähernd mehr die Geschwindigkeit erreicht die sie mal hatte. D.h oftmal wenn ne Platte z.b 130mb/s daten Schaufelt im Durchschnitt, und auf einmal nur noch 80mb/s schaft. dann kann das drauf deuten das die Platte langsam verreckt, allerdings kann nen defektes oder nicht richtig verbundenes SATA Kabel genauso sorgen für nen einbruch der Geschwindigkeit. 
Man brauch einfach Erfahrung um im Vorfeld sowas interpretieren zu können, oder verflucht teure Hardware.  

Oft ist es die Mechanik das stimmt, das kann kein Leie und kein Profi ohne das Nötige Equipment und einem Staubfreien Reinraum wieder hinbiegen. 

Wie oft man Platten austauschen sollte, naja es gibt kein Referenz Wert, was ner Festplatte auf jeden fall extrem Schadet ist das Ein und Auschalten, je mehr Schaltzyklen desto kürzer die Lebenzeit in der regel. Aber ab wie viel Schaltzyklen es gefährlich wird, keine Ahnung, darüber wird viel geschwiegen hab ich das Gefühl. 
Ich handhabe das so, wenn mein Bauchgefühl mir sagt, schau besser mal nach, dann Check ich meine Systeme komplett durch, ich kanns leider nicht anders erklären, meine Computer flüstern mir quasi zu wenn was nicht stimmt. 

Achja wenns wirklich um Backups geht die dauerhaft sicher sein sollen, geht einfach nichts über ein Tape Laufwerk, glaub mittlerweile mit LTO 7 sind 15-20TB auf einem Tape möglich. Allerdings ist das mit Kosten verbunden und extrem Zeitaufwendig, ich erinnere mich noch an die Zeiten wo ich Freitag Nachmittags in der Firma das Tape in den Server hab um das Backup zu machen und Spät abends dann endlich die damals wahnsinnige menge von 20gb auf dem Tape waren und ich heimgehen konnte . Allerdings is das jetzt auch schon 18 jahre her, aber ich wirklich arg viel Schneller sind die auch nicht geworden bei den Datenmengen die heutzutage Möglich sind auf nen Tape, vor 2 Jahren hat IBM z.b nen Tape Entwickelt das 330TerraByte speichern kann .....


----------



## oxypro (8. März 2019)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Oh das kenn ich mit den Videos, da kann am Tag mal gern 50gb dazu kommen, bin genauso was das angeht.


Genau mit 4k 60FPS ^^



dekay55 schrieb:


> Backups auf Externen Festplatten ist allerdings eigentlich ein NoGo, aus nem einfachen Grund :
> ich hatte mal nen Kunden der dachte sich auch er macht seinen Firmenbackup auf ne Externe Festplatte, is ja ganz praktisch und kann nix passieren, bis der Tag X gekommen ist und die Platte runtergefallen ist und damit war der Datensatz von 2 Jahren zerstört.


Naja das muss ich wohl riskieren und immer sorgfältig mit den Platten umgehen.
Es gibt keine andere einfache günstige Lösung...



dekay55 schrieb:


> Software seitig ist mir nix bekannt, selbst die bekannten Tools wie HDTune oder Chrystaldisk interpretieren die Smartwerte komplett unterschiedlich, hier hilft eigentlich nur sein System aufmerksam zu beobachten, nen Festplatten ausfall vorallem durch Verschleis macht sich oftmals damit bemerkbar das die Platte nichtmal annähernd mehr die Geschwindigkeit erreicht die sie mal hatte. D.h oftmal wenn ne Platte z.b 130mb/s daten Schaufelt im Durchschnitt, und auf einmal nur noch 80mb/s schaft. dann kann das drauf deuten das die Platte langsam verreckt, allerdings kann nen defektes oder nicht richtig verbundenes SATA Kabel genauso sorgen für nen einbruch der Geschwindigkeit.
> Man brauch einfach Erfahrung um im Vorfeld sowas interpretieren zu können, oder verflucht teure Hardware.


Ok das ist schade dass es hier keine gute Softwarelösung gibt...
Also bringt Chrystaldisk eigentlich nix?



dekay55 schrieb:


> Oft ist es die Mechanik das stimmt, das kann kein Leie und kein Profi ohne das Nötige Equipment und einem Staubfreien Reinraum wieder hinbiegen.


Was kostet es zb eine 12tb Platte wieder zu reparieren oder zu sichern?
Kann man die Scheiben nicht irgendwie in ein neues Gehäuse verfrachten wo die Mechanik noch funktioniert?



dekay55 schrieb:


> Wie oft man Platten austauschen sollte, naja es gibt kein Referenz Wert, was ner Festplatte auf jeden fall extrem Schadet ist das Ein und Auschalten, je mehr Schaltzyklen desto kürzer die Lebenzeit in der regel. Aber ab wie viel Schaltzyklen es gefährlich wird, keine Ahnung, darüber wird viel geschwiegen hab ich das Gefühl.
> Ich handhabe das so, wenn mein Bauchgefühl mir sagt, schau besser mal nach, dann Check ich meine Systeme komplett durch, ich kanns leider nicht anders erklären, meine Computer flüstern mir quasi zu wenn was nicht stimmt.


Ja und wenn dein Bauch dich warnt mit welchen mitteln überprüfst du dann ob sich dein ungutes Gefühl bestätigt hat oder nicht?



dekay55 schrieb:


> Achja wenns wirklich um Backups geht die dauerhaft sicher sein sollen, geht einfach nichts über ein Tape Laufwerk, glaub mittlerweile mit LTO 7 sind 15-20TB auf einem Tape möglich. Allerdings ist das mit Kosten verbunden und extrem Zeitaufwendig, ich erinnere mich noch an die Zeiten wo ich Freitag Nachmittags in der Firma das Tape in den Server hab um das Backup zu machen und Spät abends dann endlich die damals wahnsinnige menge von 20gb auf dem Tape waren und ich heimgehen konnte . Allerdings is das jetzt auch schon 18 jahre her, aber ich wirklich arg viel Schneller sind die auch nicht geworden bei den Datenmengen die heutzutage Möglich sind auf nen Tape, vor 2 Jahren hat IBM z.b nen Tape Entwickelt das 330TerraByte speichern kann .....


Zeit wäre mir egal aber diese kosten ^^
Quantum LTO-8 Tape Drive SAS int Bare | Libraries-LTO Ultrium | Storage Automation | Storage | Cyclotron ITK GmbH
2500€ für das Laufwerk!!

Quantum LTO 8 Ultrium Tape (MR-L8MQN-01) kaufen
das Tape ist eigentlich ziemlich günstig 150€ - 12/30TB

Wenn das Laufwerk nicht so teuer wäre, gäbe das eine gute Lösung... :/


----------



## Quat (8. März 2019)

oxypro schrieb:


> In den meisten Fällen ist ja nur die Mechanik kaputt oder?


Die Mechanik wär genaugenommen eher der Supergau. Und dafür bräuchte es auch eher mechanische Einflüsse., z.B. Runterfallen. Mechanisch hat aber einen riesen Vorteil, man weiß immer ganz genau warum und weshalb!
Aber ... man kann nicht einfach die Plattern rausnehmen und in eine andere funktionierende Festplatte einsetzen. Das hat zumindest bei mir noch nie funktioniert. Den Controller - die Platine - hingegen tauscht man in wenigen Minuten, wenn man einen ergattert hat.
Is‘ zwar jetzt retorisch aber einige SAS-Controller hätten auch externe Anschlüsse.


dekay55 schrieb:


> Oh das kenn ich mit den Videos, da kann am Tag mal gern 50gb dazu kommen, bin genauso was das angeht.


Hier dito.
Übrigens; das mit dem Reinraum ist `n Märchen. Festplatten haben schon lange „Staubfänger“ eingebaut. Den Reinraum bräuchte es eher für eine dauerhafte Reparatur.


----------



## dekay55 (8. März 2019)

Also ich weis nicht, ich trau Chrystaldisk noch am wenigsten, das hat mir schon bei Festplatten Warnungen angezeigt wo HDtune nix zeigte, und die Platten hab ich noch jahrelang weiter benutzt. 
Wenn mein Bauchgefühl mir sagt das was nicht stimmt mach ich nen Benchmark mit meinen Festplatten, da ich ja weiß was die bringen müssen durch ne Referenzmessung wenn die Platte neu ins System Wandert, bisher wie gesagt hatt ich auch nie Probleme. 
Es gibt allerdings eine Sache worauf ich sehr achte bei meinen Festplatten, das ist die Temperatur, ab 45°C wird Kritisch für die Platten, das hat mit den Platten nix zu tun sondern mit der Mechanik, speziell die Lager,   Alu dehnt sich  bei 60°C so arg aus das sich das extrem nachteilig auf Lager, speziell Gleitlager auswirkt. Und die der Komplette aufbau in der Platte besteht aus Aluminium. 

Was es bei ner 12Tb Platte kostet, nuja kommt ja immer drauf an was kaputt ist, aber gehen wir mal vom SuperGau aus, nen Schaden an der Mechanik speziel der Schreiblese Kopf, bei 12Tb ne Komplett Rettung, och da biste bestimmt bei 25000€ noch verdammt glücklich weil es so Günstig war. 

Die Platter  ( so nen sich die Scheiben  ) einfach mal auswechseln, nun der Schreiblese Kopf fährt mit einer Präzision im Nanometer Bereich, der Schreiblese Kopf z.b schwebt knapp 20nm über der Plattern, und die einzelnen Sektoren sind knapp 1-2nm nebeneinander. Spätestens jetzt sollte klar werden das es Technisch quasi nur unter massiv höchsten Aufwänden möglich ist, deswegen können das auch nur 2-3 Firmen Weltweit. Glaub Seagate bietet als einzigster Festplatten Hersteller die Option der Datenrettung an, unter dem Vorbehalt das die bei Massiven schäden auch nix mehr machen können, wärend andere Firmen z.b die total zerstörten Festplatten aus dem World Trade Center bis auf den Letzten bit wieder Rekonstruiert haben. Was aber auch Jahre gedauert hat. 
Also nen Normalsterblicher kann garnix ausrichten bei nem mechanischen Defekt, bei heutigen Platten sowieso nicht, vor 10 Jahren hast ne Platte auch mal öffnen können da is nix passiert ( wenn jetz ne alte 60-80gb platte nimmst ) mach das mal bei ner 12Gb platte wo 2nm Ausschlaggebend sind, wenn da sich nen Staubkorn von 5nm auf den Plattern setzt kannst du dir vorstellen was passiert, das kann zum komplett Tod der Festplatte führen, deswegen ist ein Reinraum wichtig wenn man eine Festplatte öffnet. 


@Quat warum ein Märchen, schon klar da da staubfilter drinne sind, das ist schon immer so, auser bei den Helium Gefüllten Festplatten, das muss auch so sein weil die Festplatten nen Druckausgleich machen müssen, d.h es gibt ne Öffnung mit einer Membrane und einem Filter hintendran ( meist Aktivkohlefilter ) und dazu ist noch ein Silikat Päkchen verbaut das die Feuchtigkeit aus der Platte zieht.  Das war im übrigen vor 20 Jahren auch schon so  Das mit dem Reinraum ist eben kein Märchen, das liegt einfach an der Datendichte von der Platte, die Dichte ist höher als ein Staubkorn groß ist, und damit kann ein einzelnes Staubkorn auf dem Plattern an der richtigen Stelle die Platte unweigerlich komplett zerstören.  
Ich zerleg in Monat zwischen 3-5 Festplatten um diese zu Zerstören von Aktuellen 4Tb Platten bis uralt IDE Platten ist da alles dabei, stark signifikant hat der sich der Aufbau nicht geändert, nur im Bereich der Lager was ich ja schon angesprochen habe sind inzwischen die Kugellager verschwunden und durch Gleitlager deren Schmiermittel ins das Metal gesinthert ist ersetzt worden. 
Bevor jemand meckert, ich muss aus Datenschutzgründen für meine Kunden diese Festplatten zerstören ( dazu bau ich die Platter aus und Zerstöre die Magnetische Oberfläche ) zudem Bau ich die Verwertbaren Teile aus der Festplatte aus, wie z.b die Neodym Magneten und Teile der Elektronik sowie die Gleitlager und bau damit neue Sachen bzw die Elektronik behalte ich als Ersatzteile


BTW Gibt ja noch ältere Streamer, wie ältere LTO Laufwerke, die neuen Aktuellen laufen meist eh an ner SAS Schnittstelle weil SATA 3.0 nicht genug Datendurchsatz bietet, ein SAS Kanal bietet mindestens das 4 Fache an Bandbreite an der Schnittstelle, auch ein Grund warum nen SAS Raid so schnell wie ne SSD ist teilweise sogar schneller bei x facher Redundanz bei Raid 50 z.b


----------



## oxypro (15. März 2019)

Quat schrieb:


> Die Mechanik wär genaugenommen eher der Supergau. Und dafür bräuchte es auch eher mechanische Einflüsse., z.B. Runterfallen. Mechanisch hat aber einen riesen Vorteil, man weiß immer ganz genau warum und weshalb!


Ok das ist dann schon mal gut, man hat es also selbst in der Hand und kann durch Vorsicht das schlimmste verhindern. 
Ich verwende auch immer Vibrationsdämpfer von Oehlbach während ich die Platte verwende, hoffe das bringt etwas.
Oehlbach Shock Absorber | Flacher & effektiver: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer



dekay55 schrieb:


> Also ich weis nicht, ich trau Chrystaldisk noch am wenigsten, das hat mir schon bei Festplatten Warnungen angezeigt wo HDtune nix zeigte, und die Platten hab ich noch jahrelang weiter benutzt.


Ok aber das ist dann ja besser als wenn die Software zu spät warnt. Bei mir waren alle Festplatten bis jetzt immer im grünen Bereich laut Chrystaldisk weil ich vermutlich keine 24/7 Laufzeit habe und sie auch nicht so oft einschalte.
Was mir allerdings etwas sorgen bereitet ist das trennen der Platten, also ich ziehe einfach den USB Stecker raus... Dann kracht es kurz und fertig. Ist das so ordnungsgemäß oder gibt es hier bessere Methoden?
Ich verwende die SATA Platte eben mit diesem USB Adapter und wenn ich fertig mit überspielen bin ziehe ich den USB Stecker einfach...
CSL - USB 3.0 zu SATA Adapter/Konverter UASP fuer: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer



dekay55 schrieb:


> Wenn mein Bauchgefühl mir sagt das was nicht stimmt mach ich nen Benchmark mit meinen Festplatten, da ich ja weiß was die bringen müssen durch ne Referenzmessung wenn die Platte neu ins System Wandert, bisher wie gesagt hatt ich auch nie Probleme.


Referenz Übertragung vergleichen geht bei mir nicht mehr da ich  sie neu nicht getestet hab aber sollte es dazu nicht im Netz werte geben?



dekay55 schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings eine Sache worauf ich sehr achte bei meinen Festplatten, das ist die Temperatur, ab 45°C wird Kritisch für die Platten, das hat mit den Platten nix zu tun sondern mit der Mechanik, speziell die Lager,   Alu dehnt sich  bei 60°C so arg aus das sich das extrem nachteilig auf Lager, speziell Gleitlager auswirkt. Und die der Komplette aufbau in der Platte besteht aus Aluminium.


Auf die Temperatur kann ich extern nicht achten da kein Sensor... Aber werden externe Platten überhaupt so heiß?



dekay55 schrieb:


> Was es bei ner 12Tb Platte kostet, nuja kommt ja immer drauf an was kaputt ist, aber gehen wir mal vom SuperGau aus, nen Schaden an der Mechanik speziel der Schreiblese Kopf, bei 12Tb ne Komplett Rettung, och da biste bestimmt bei 25000€ noch verdammt glücklich weil es so Günstig war.


Das wäre unleistbar bzw. den Aufwand nicht wert ^^



dekay55 schrieb:


> Die Platter  ( so nen sich die Scheiben  ) einfach mal auswechseln, nun der Schreiblese Kopf fährt mit einer Präzision im Nanometer Bereich, der Schreiblese Kopf z.b schwebt knapp 20nm über der Plattern, und die einzelnen Sektoren sind knapp 1-2nm nebeneinander. Spätestens jetzt sollte klar werden das es Technisch quasi nur unter massiv höchsten Aufwänden möglich ist, deswegen können das auch nur 2-3 Firmen Weltweit. Glaub Seagate bietet als einzigster Festplatten Hersteller die Option der Datenrettung an, unter dem Vorbehalt das die bei Massiven schäden auch nix mehr machen können, wärend andere Firmen z.b die total zerstörten Festplatten aus dem World Trade Center bis auf den Letzten bit wieder Rekonstruiert haben. Was aber auch Jahre gedauert hat.
> Also nen Normalsterblicher kann garnix ausrichten bei nem mechanischen Defekt, bei heutigen Platten sowieso nicht, vor 10 Jahren hast ne Platte auch mal öffnen können da is nix passiert ( wenn jetz ne alte 60-80gb platte nimmst ) mach das mal bei ner 12Gb platte wo 2nm Ausschlaggebend sind, wenn da sich nen Staubkorn von 5nm auf den Plattern setzt kannst du dir vorstellen was passiert, das kann zum komplett Tod der Festplatte führen, deswegen ist ein Reinraum wichtig wenn man eine Festplatte öffnet.


ich kann mir sowieso nicht vorstellen wie das alles überhaupt funktionieren kann ^^



dekay55 schrieb:


> BTW Gibt ja noch ältere Streamer, wie ältere LTO Laufwerke, die neuen Aktuellen laufen meist eh an ner SAS Schnittstelle weil SATA 3.0 nicht genug Datendurchsatz bietet, ein SAS Kanal bietet mindestens das 4 Fache an Bandbreite an der Schnittstelle, auch ein Grund warum nen SAS Raid so schnell wie ne SSD ist teilweise sogar schneller bei x facher Redundanz bei Raid 50 z.b


Aber was wäre die günstigste LTO Lösung, welche macht Sinn?
Gibt es gebrauchen vielleicht Laufwerke, Sata wäre mir lieber als Schnittstelle...

Die Festplatte war doch neu ^^
Habe mal einen Benchmark der 12TB Platte gemacht 

```
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 5.5.0 Shizuku Edition x64 (C) 2007-2017 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

   Sequential Read (Q= 32,T= 1) :   257.780 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 32,T= 1) :   254.333 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :     0.909 MB/s [   221.9 IOPS]
 Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :     3.234 MB/s [   789.6 IOPS]
         Sequential Read (T= 1) :   256.734 MB/s
        Sequential Write (T= 1) :   255.418 MB/s
   Random Read 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :     0.839 MB/s [   204.8 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KiB (Q= 1,T= 1) :     3.253 MB/s [   794.2 IOPS]

  Test : 1024 MiB [Y: 0.0% (0.5/11176.0 GiB)] (x5)  [Interval=5 sec]
```


----------



## Quat (16. März 2019)

Die Shockabsorber sind ja lustig! Was es nicht alles gibt. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht vor was die die Platte schützen wollten.
Geschwindigkeitsmessungen ein und der selben Platte unterscheiden sich immer, je nach dem wie sie gefüllt ist. Je voller desto langsamer werden die Messungen ausfallen. Erst Messungen über den gesamten les- und schreibbaren Bereich würden hier, meiner Meinung nach, Unterschiede aufzeigen. Bei einer 12TB Platten mit 260MB/s, ... dann also mehrere Tagen. Für mehr fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung. Ich hab sowas ähnliches vor kurzen erst bei einem RAID mit 900MB Schreib- und Leserate gemacht; Dauer für’s Lesen 4 Tage, ... am Stück.
Das Klacken beim Ausschalten ist die Lesekopfmechanik, die in Ruhestellung geht. „Mittlerweile“ nicht mehr auf den Plattern sonder Außerhalb. Das macht ein Magnet, funktioniert also auch ohne Strom. Soll heißen; völlig normales Geräusch, ... solang es sich nicht irgendwann ändern sollte.
Zu LTO; Kennst du das Sprichwort mit den Spatzen und den Kanonen? Schon mein Ansatz mit den SAS-Controllern war ausdrücklich als Scherz gedacht! Immer schön die Verhältnisse im Auge behalten! „Schade drum“ ist jetzt nicht so der Anreiz für signifikante Investitionen, oder?
Zum Bench; schön aufheben und mit einer halb- und einer vollen Platte vergleichen. Dabei immer schön im Kopf behalten, Platten werden langsamer, nicht je älter, sondern je voller, ist normal und Bauartbedingt. Die Werte sehen schon mal normal aus, irgendwas im Bereich einer NAS-Platte ala IronWolf o.ä., nix Weltbewegendes aber recht gut. Welten bewegen muß es ja aber auch nicht und Schneller heißt in diesem Falle immer auch Lauter.
Schon mal eine Seagate Desktop gehört, die kraftschlüßig verbaut ist? Zum wegrennen! ... dafür mit 290MB/s recht schnell.
Da schließt sich der Kreis und ich lande wieder bei den Shockabsorbern.
Je mehr sich eine Platte im Betrieb bewegen kann, z.B. durch Shockdingens, je schlechter ist das für die Platte selbst. Nichtmal in punkto Haltbarkeit, da fehlen mit die Erfahrungen, sondern in punkto Leistung.
Dekay55 hat uns ja schon beschrieben um welche Abstände und Geschwindigkeiten es sich handelt.
Hersteller geben bei „besseren“ Laufwerken an mit wieviel Platten sie verbaut werden dürfen - grob umschrieben - weil die Vebrationen der Platten sich gegenseitig beeinflussen.


----------

